# Dankung 5080



## waimser (Sep 4, 2018)

Thought id make some notes now ive shot them a bit.

https://slingshotforum.com/uploads/monthly_11_2018/post-38878-0-51150100-1542359506.jpg

The most surprising thing first of all. They are pretty fast. As long as im feeling strong enough to pull them to the same elongation, they seem to be launching heavy ammo about as fast as the 2040 is with 10.5mm steel.

I made some ammo that is a bolt with 3 nuts on it, weighing 14grams each. I had to weigh down my catch setup they were hitting so hard. I need to get some measurements done, but im pretty sure this setup will get me into power rangers.

The tubes are STRONG. Im a big guy and with all my strength I am not getting the tubes to their full stretch, let alone be able to break them.

No comment on longevity yet since ive only fired maybe 50 shots.

The quality of the latex seems quite good. The mould is a little sub par, with some lines along the full length of the tube, but it doesnt seem to affect it at all.

Im impressed with it so far. Once I get some larger steel ammo ill go about figuring out the proper length for my draw, and I think it might make a nice hunting setup. I really think it is too much rubber though. Even with the speed and power being pretty great, the draw weight is just too high to be practical for most people. I might try some 3060 next time, if it has the same quality is this stuff then I think it might be just right for what I want from the wirefame.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The 5080 might make good fork sleeves for metal frames. That's about all this old guy could use them for.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Northerner said:


> The 5080 might make good fork sleeves for metal frames. That's about all this old guy could use them for.


You are not old. Please don't use this word without consideration ????


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

I am selling almost all size at amazon. Few seller is selling 5080. Because few Chinese shooter play with so thick tube.

Sent from my EML-L29 using Tapatalk


----------

